# upload / download



## itsindrani

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one

Is there a translation in French of upload? For download it is télécharger?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Je crois que _télécharger_ peut être utilisé indistinctement pour l'émission (upload) et la réception (download), même si on a la tendance à interpréter _télécharger_ comme *download*.
En tout cas, je propose utiliser émission/réception pour up/download.
Attends à voir d'autres propositions.Salut
Carlos

I' d propose _émission_ (verb - _émettre_) for upload and _réception (_verb _- récevoir)_ for download.
_Télécharger_ is most commonly understood as download, you're right, but I think it covers the transmission in both senses. 

Wait and see other opinions.
Carlos


----------



## claude123

Upload = télécharger vers l'amont (normalisé ISO/CEI)
Download = télécharger vers l'aval (normalisé par la CSA et l'ISO/CEI)


----------



## valerie

Est ce que les informaticiens ne diraient pas par hasard uploader et downloader?


----------



## francisxavier76

I have also seen the phrase "mettre en ligne" used for uploading...this is another possibility.


----------



## [Marc]

"mettre en ligne" works only if you upload toward a website and make it available to navigators. As far as aI am concerned, I have always heard "uploader" et "downloader" in french... I have never seen "télécharger vers l'amont" and "télécharger vers l'aval"... I am not sure anybody would understand thos expressions...


----------



## Cath.S.

Je me rends compte que ce que, depuis un certain temps, j'emploie tous les jours pour _upload / download_ (c'est bien le sujet du fil ?) c'est en fait simplement_ envoyer_ / _recevoir_ (des données, des fichiers etc.). En contexte, le sens en est limpide.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce tout petit extrait du GDT m'a semblé intéressant...



> Le terme _*téléverser*_, encore peu utilisé, permet de distinguer les deux sens du transfert de fichiers entre l'ordinateur client et le serveur (_télécharger_ = _to download_, _téléverser_ = _to upload_).


 
Je trouve que téléverser (ou téléversement pour uploading) rend bien l'idée.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je suis d'accord. Mais pour moi, c'est trop tard, je suis déjà convertie à une autre cause.


----------



## benchallah

[...]revenant a up/download je crois que remote-trans/emission serait mieux adapté


----------



## entsoft

A friend of mine, professional translator, came up with something I like, even though not legal:

*upload* = *télédécharger*, and
*download* = *télécharger*.


He said that most his many clients were satisfied with that solution, and I will adopt it myself for the international websites I build.

If this solves your problem, I will be very happy, else, ... next case?


----------



## Cath.S.

Your friend might be a professional translator, he's wrong.
Télédécharger = to *down*load = télécharger.

Télé*verser* = to *up*load, at least it's supposed to mean that because I can't say I've ever come across it and I'm quite familiar with P2P speak.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec egueule pour ce qui est de téléverser... et eux aussi 

Et si une autre version française possible de download = *importer*, j'imagine qu'on peut conclure que *exporter* des données serait un équivalent possible de upload.

Par contre, si *dé*charger est l'antonyme de charger, je ne vois pas trop bien comment ils peuvent tous deux signifer _download_. Si on ajoute un fichier/des données à notre ordinateur en les important, on le charge de ces données. Mais si on verse/exporte des données de notre ordiateur à celui d'un autre... on en décharge/allège par conséquent le nôtre, non?


Edit: Cath, je viens de remarquer que j'ai mis le même lien que toi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je n'avais encore jamais rencontré _téléverser_, mais ça me plaît bien. 
Je parlais bêtement de transfert ascendant ou descendant jusqu'à présent...
(et pour le verbe, je n'ose l'avouer  )


----------



## MartineC

Bonjour,

Next operation is the upload of the downloaded data from the PC to the MEM Programming Unit through the supplied ISB cable.

Dois-je utiliser le verbe "télécharger" pour les deux ?

Merci


----------



## Missrapunzel

recevoir/envoyer des fichiers


----------



## hunternet

ici, on peut peut-être même aller jusqu'à utiliser "transfert" pour upload, bien qu'il s'agisse du "chargement des données téléchargées"

Missrapunzel's solution can work too, since you're dealing with "données envoyées / reçues".


----------



## tazi

Hi every body in the forum , I am looking for the translation of the word to upload in the following sentence "upload site photos" is it télécharger ? Thanks.


----------



## harbottle

Uploading: "téléchargement montant" ou "téléversement"

However I am not sure of the verb forms: perhaps "télécharger montant" & "téléverser" though that first one doesn't sound right...


----------



## hunternet

--> charger les photos / chargement des photos sur le site (télécharger is fine too, after all)


----------



## SaintGerm

Hi
I would say : "Transférer les photos sur le site"


----------



## hunternet

harbottle said:


> "téléchargement montant" ou "téléversement"



never seen this in IT documentation. Is it Canadian French ?


----------



## harbottle

Apparently the second (téléversement) is. I found both terms at http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Téléchargement


----------



## DeVillies

Télécharger/Téléverser.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Je voudrais juste préciser que _Téléverser_ n'est pas (ou très peu) utilisé en France, à tel point que je ne l'ai jamais entendu ni lu. Peut-être est-ce un mot utilisé principalement au Canada?


----------



## hunternet

Absolument, cette acception est présente sur le GDT, mais n'est jamais utilisée en France.


----------



## Sextus

Je voudrais savoir comment est-ce que l'on peut traduire: 

"I'll upload the file to the page tomorrow".

Merci bien


----------



## broglet

I suggest "Je vais télécharger le fichier sur la page demain"

Could a native French speaker please say whether this is correct.  merci.


----------



## Sextus

Thanks for your answer. I thought that "télécharger" means "to download".


----------



## broglet

You thought right - it means both   (literally it means 'transfer from one computer to another')


----------



## DeVillies

Le terme que j'ai entendu à la télé et je trouve horrible:
"Charger en aval"
En aval étant à "contre-courant" -- donc, téléverser (upload).


----------



## Ysatis

Bonsoir DeVillies
Alors là ... je ne peux pas commenter car entre nos deux langues c'est le jour et la nuit, même si on l'on parvient à se comprendre.

Mais charger en aval est effectivement horrible.


----------



## xymox

Télécharger - on charge toujours d'un ordi à l'autre ou d'un ordi vers un serveur ou l'inverse et ainsi de suite.
On charge avec un moyen de télécommunication, donc on "télé"charge. Les deux termes sont équivalents. On télécharge vers un ordi/serveur ou on télécharge /depuis un ordi/serveurs.
Je traduis moi aussi des documents informatiques , malgré moi car il n'existe que peu d'experts en traduction informatique là ou je vis.


----------



## Corsicum

Simple avis personnel déduit de constatations :
Si comme pour « download » et « upload » on se trouve explicitement ou implicitement dans le contexte suivant : Un poste de travail relié à un réseau pour des opérations de télétraitement ou télé transfert de données :
On peut distinguer deux cas :
1- le langage ou la documentation technique non contractuels :
« download » : « (télé)charger » « importer » . On (télé)charge ou on importe
« upload » : « transmettre, émettre » « exporter » . On transmet ou on exporte.
Dans le langage courrant on constate l’usage fréquent du préfixe « télé » pour l’import, plus rarement pour l’export.
C’est ce que je constate, et non ce que je souhaite ou préconise.

2- La documentation contractuelle :
Les termes importer et exporter sont définis en préambule dans l’annexe technique.
« download » : (télé) importer suivant la procédure….
« upload » : (télé) exporter suivant la procédure…

Remarque : (télé)importer ou (télé)exporter sont probablement les plus appropriés.


----------



## Teafrog

En fin de compte, si j'utilise simplement "j'importe" et "j'exporte" un fichier, ce sera compréhensible en France, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, Je pense, en principe dans le monde des informaticiens  professionnels ce sera bien compris.
J’ai fini par interroger  Google sur le sujet, je ne l’ai pas fait avant pour éviter d’être influencé ….
Langue française et langues de France - Ministère de la Culture et de la Communication

Dans le domaine grand public et commercial « l’usage fait force de loi », je ne connais pas les tendances actuelles ?
Les traducteurs de documentations techniques doivent être assez contraints par les traductions des produits existants qui dominent le marché.


----------



## Cath.S.

À propos d'_importer_ et _exporter_ : ces verbes sont déjà employés en informatique et signifient autre chose.
Je me sers parfois d'un logiciel d'enregistrement sonore qui utilise son propre format, mais propose aussi d'_exporter_ (= de rendre lisible par d'autres applications) les fichiers enregistrés sous forme de Mp3. Ceci n'est qu'un exemple, cet emploi d'importation et d'exportation est très répandu et donc malheureusement je ne trouve pas que ce soit une très bonne solution dans le cas présent.


----------



## Nicomon

À propos d'_importer_ et _exporter_, à mon avis, si on précise données/fichier... ça peut convenir.

Mais je continue de penser - et je trouve dommage que le terme ne gagne pas plus vite en popularité - que _téléverser _ - dont il est question à la page 1 de ce long fil - rend très bien l'idée de _upload_.

Peut-être qu'il finira par passer... comme _courriel _remplace de plus en plus _e-mail_.  Sinon, j'aime bien _transférer_, mais à mon avis, en anglais ce serait plutôt _transfer _que _upload_.

En langage de tous les jours - si je mets un fichier en pièce jointe - je dis _transmettre/soumettre_ mais dans ce cas, en anglais je dirais _send/forward._ et  _envoyer / recevoir _ = _send / receive_.


----------



## DeVillies

Nous avons ici un conflit de définitions.
Bon, repassons au peigne fin pour analyser les sémantiques:
Nous avons:
Charger vers l'aval (Vu à la télé)
Téléverser
Transférer les données
Exporter

Et une autre suggestion du grand dictionnaire (www.granddictionnaire.com) :

Télécharger vers l'amont
Télécharger vers le serveur

Sur ce: 


> Exportation : "Opération qui consiste à produire, à partir d'une application, un fichier exploitable par une autre application. "  -- On parle ici de compatibilité. Un fichier doc à un fichier rtf, par exemple. Bien que similaire, nous avons ici une définition incomplète pour UPLOAD.
> 
> Téléverser : "Opération qui consiste à transférer des fichiers d'un ordinateur local vers un ordinateur distant à travers un réseau, ou d'un micro-ordinateur vers un ordinateur central." dit le Grand Dictionnaire. Un Québécisme, toutefois.  Mais le terme est quand même sémantiquement parlant exact.



Les idiotismes: Chargement vers l'aval, Télécharger vers l'amont, Télécharger vers le serveur : 


> sont tous des définitions de Upload, quoi que "vers l'aval" me semble une définition inventé par le mec à la télé qui ne savait pas trop quoi écrire. Mais toutefois je juge ces définitions inadéquates puisqu'elles sont composées, et je suis sûr--à preuve du contraire--que "téléversement" apporte un concept exact et même analogique.  On charge des données, et puis on les verses. Le sens "inflow/outflow" est respecté.


 
Je vous invite à la critique.

Alexandre


----------



## guilasse

Aussi on peut appliquer "_*télédiffusion*_ ou _*télédistribution*_" pour "*upload*" puis "*télécollecte*" pour "*download*", mais ici au Québec, préférablement, on utilise *Télécharger* pour *download* et *Téléverser* pour *upload*.

Bonne chance! *¦¬D*


----------



## hugsy

bonjour !

alors voila, j'aimerais traduire la phrase suivante :

"She uploaded or downloaded or whatever it was you did"

mais upload et download se traduisent tous les deux par télécharger, même si le téléchargement ne se fait pas du même point. 

Je me demandais si la meilleure option était de garder les mots anglais, ou s'il existait une traduction permettant de différencier ces mots.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## jetset

Si tu veux distinguer les deux, to upload : _mettre en ligne_.


----------



## L'alsacienne

Bonsoir,

c'est en effet un problème dont on se rend compte seulement maintenant. Lorsqu'il a été validé par les linguistes, _télécharger _n'avait pas encore de contraire. A présent que _upload _est apparu, on réfléchit à un éventuel _télédécharger_, mais ce n'est pas encore officiellement la traduction de ce verbe.
Je ne vois malheureusement pas d'autre possibilité à part celle-ci.


----------



## philosophia

Il y a un autre (très long et très intéressant) fil sur le sujet qui propose plusieurs traductions  :
[...]

Les Québécois utilisent 
télécharger pour _download_
téléverser pour _upload_. 
Hélas ce dernier terme n'est toujours pas courant en France. Dommage.


----------



## claude123

Téléverser:
Le gouvernement utilise ce terme pour dire "payer (verser) ce que vous nous devez par internet". C'est un peu différent, et plus cher ...


----------



## claude123

Mais non pas du tout, en France on utilise de plus en plus _téléversement_ pour _upload_. Reste à voir si cela tiendra la route. La langue évolue tellement vite, bientôt on n'aura plus besoin de préciser qu'on transige par le net, on dira peut-être simplement _envoyer_ et _recevoir_, le moyen allant de soi.


----------



## lancson

après toute cette lecture, j'en conclus que comme le français (de France) télécharger est ambigu car il ne traduit pas en fait le "up" ni le "down" (si l'on considère que le PC est en bas...). Le plus signifiant serait "monter/descendre" des données (comme on le ferait pour des meubles) 
Si je me réfère à l'usage qui consacre "télécharger" pour le "download" (comme dans "j'ai téléchargé ce logiciel") et "mettre en ligne" pour "upload" (comme dans "j'ai mis mes photos en ligne") 

nota : "téléverser" : je n'ai jamais entendu cela, et quand on verse, c'est plutôt vers le bas (down) vu le sens de la gravité. Dommage, c'est l'autre ;-)


----------



## claude123

Le français se passe très souvent d'indiquer la notion de mouvement, sauf quand nous essayons mordicus de coller à l'anglais. On dit couramment _aller quelque part_ quand l'anglais dit _come up or down._
Pour le téléversement, il a probablement le sens de _payer, régler,_ puisque en l'occurence il s'agit de payer ses taxes !!!


----------



## Petro M

How to say 'download' and 'upload' in French?

One can find 'telecharger' on the forum here but I am not sure whether or not 'telecharger' is restricted to internet or lsimilar stuff.

'download' is basically to fetch data from a database; 
'upload'  is basically push data to a database; 

Thank you in advance


----------



## violettelechat

More context please!
If your are in a room full of developers in a French IT firm, you may well hear something like :
"Tu me dis quand tu as fini de downloader / uploader la dernière version?"


----------



## Petro M

1. having prepared and reconciled data please use interface XXXX to get it upload to the Conslidation sysetm YYYY

2. Once you would have finished manual data entry you may download them by means of a 'Listing' report expotable to an Excel file.


----------



## lancson

"télécharger" for "download" (as in "j'ai téléchargé ce logiciel") & "mettre en ligne" for "upload" (as in "j'ai mis mes photos en ligne")

BR


----------



## philosophia

Entièrement d'accord. "Télécharger" pour "_download_" et "mettre en ligne" pour "_upload_" me paraissent s'être imposés dans l'usage courant.


----------



## pointvirgule

Bon, attachez _mettre en ligne_ au poteau d'exécution, bandez-lui les yeux, en joue, feu. 

_Mettre en ligne_ est peut-être le but quand on téléverse ses photos de famille pour les publier sur le Ouèbe, mais il y a bien d'autres raisons de transférer des données par Internet. Lorsqu'on télécharge en amont (ou téléverse) des documents ultraconfidentiels vers le serveur d'un destinataire, on ne veut certainement pas les « mettre en ligne ».


----------



## bandy

Personnellement j'utilise "télécharger" pour "download" et "uploader" pour "upload". C'est ce que tout le monde utilise autour de moi en tout cas...


----------



## methusela6

I've been studying french for a bit.  I've know for a while the word "telecharger" and used it for download.

Today I was doing an exercise and it taught me the word "telecharger" also means upload.

I know that words have multiple meanings but this seems odd, as if the word tall and short were the same.  I have never known a word to hold two opposite meanings (bi-monthly maybe is the closest example i can think of---meaning twice a month and/or once every two months)

Is there a native speaker who can clarify that:

J'ai telechargé le fichier

does not mean "I uploaded the file" AND "i downloaded the file"---or does it?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello, and welcome!

Fact is: The English *upload* and *download* both convey an information about thet way the transfer actually goes. Which is not the case with the French "télécharger", which can mean either way.

This is why many French people will resort to the English verbs, turned into pseudo-French one. That is : Uploader / Downloader (with "er" being the ending for these verbs).

Of course, it's just awful. But it also makes things easy: Everyone understands this.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi.
Yes you are right, télécharger means both «download» and «upload», but it is not as serious a problem as you seem to think. Otherwise, the simple fact of mentionning «the transfer of a file» would be a dialectical monstruosity.
If you want to make a clear distinction, you can do like some peopre do and use «téléverser» to precisely mean to upload.


----------



## VanOo

Actually, it does.

That's because the creation of the word is different in French and in English. In English, you load something from you computer *up *the Internet (upload) or you load something from the Internet *down *your computer (download).

In French, it doesn't matter from where nor to where you loading, but what matters is that is not in contact with you (it's not a physical loading), it is actually far from you. The word comes from 'charger' (=load) and the Greek _tele_ (« far away »). So, regardless if you're loading down or up, you're loading far away.

I hope it doesn't sound too weird, but it's basically the idea. Does it help ?


----------



## VanOo

Oh and if you want to avoid confusion, you could use "mettre sur internet" such as:
"J'ai mis les photos sur Facebook" = 'I uploaded the picture on Facebook.'


----------



## Newrone

I'm pretty amazed & disappointed we still don't have clear & simple & unambiguous terms for these in French. 

I propose "télémettre" and "télécupérer". Ça se comprend ?


----------



## djweaverbeaver

LOL.  Definitely not.  Usually, it's not that big a deal, and you can tell from context what people mean.  Other than that, use what others have suggested.


----------



## Gswiss

As is very often the case, you have to rely on French used in Canada because, as a general rule, Québecers are much more open-minded and open to change than other French-speaking people. They've been using _téléverser _for years to translate _upload _while here on the Continent we nit-pick uselessly, use an English word or "invent" English words: parking, dancing, planning (used for _time-table _or_ schedule_ instead of _emploi du temps_) , casting (used for _cast_ instead of _distribution_). Give it a try and see how the client reacts.


----------



## jjcc

What about: 

Upload = importer 
download = télécharger


----------



## jetset

Dans ta suggestion, _upload_ serait plutôt "Exporter" dans ce cas-là. Mais certains sites utilisent "Envoyer".


----------



## Gswiss

The problem with _exporter _or _importer _for _upload _is that they're already used for other situations, so that may confuse people.

A beautiful example which is recent to show how reactive Quebecers are as opposed to continental French-speaking _encroûtés _is _selfie_. This word has no sense at all in French. You have to be told what it means. Quebecers came out immediately with _autoportrait _and _autophoto_, also with _égoportrait, _which are self-explanatory. A great number of people discovered the English (now French from France!) word after Helle Thorning-Schmidt's shot of herself with Cameron and Obama in South Africa.


----------



## patte_d_anguille

Lorsque je n'ai pas besoin de préciser (ou lorsque je n'ai pas à donner une traduction pour les deux termes !), j'utilise "télécharger" pour l'un comme pour l'autre.
Mais lorsque je dois préciser, j'utilise "télécharger vers un serveur" et "télécharger depuis un serveur".
Ces traductions n'ont rien d'officiel mais elles ont le mérite d'être facilement comprises par qui les lit.
Si jamais cela peut être utile... ;-)


----------



## Gswiss

valerie said:


> Est ce que les informaticiens ne diraient pas par hasard uploader et downloader?


Oui, mais il ne faut pas compter sur les informaticiens pour le français. (...)


DeVillies said:


> Téléverser : "Opération qui consiste à transférer des fichiers d'un ordinateur local vers un ordinateur distant à travers un réseau, ou d'un micro-ordinateur vers un ordinateur central." dit le Grand Dictionnaire. Un Québécisme, toutefois.  Mais le terme est quand même sémantiquement parlant exact.


_Téléverser _est excellent. Les Québécois s'adaptent aux néologismes bien trouvés tandis que les Français ont beaucoup de mal.


----------



## Flayourt

(...)
Personnellement, en tant qu'informaticien, lorsque j'ai besoin de marquer la différence, j'utilise les termes « *injecter des données* » et « *récupérer des données* » respectivement pour « upload data » et « download data ». La notion de « téléversement » ne me plait pas vraiment non plus, comme il a été dit plus haut, « verser » sous-entend du haut vers le bas et ferait donc plutôt penser à un chargement descendant, et, comme il a été signalé, le mot est déjà utilisé par les impôts pour les télépaiements.


----------

